
Show HN: We automatically fix your Python code for you - ThePhysicist
https://www.quantifiedcode.com/how-it-works
======
st0le
Very cool. I have a similar python script that uses PushBullet to do this.

[https://instapush.im/](https://instapush.im/) is pretty similar to your
project.

~~~
brbsix
Did you respond in the wrong thread? Maybe you intended to reply to 'Show HN:
Notify – CLI to notify your phone'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10667183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10667183)

------
elene
Great! It will save so much time and energy!

------
NathanKP
It would be more valuable to build this functionality into a linter that
coders can use as they develop.

------
Lestat1886
Great idea!

